
Facebook Censored an Account Copying Trump's Words for Inciting Violence - icinnamon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4zvz/facebook-censored-an-account-copying-trumps-words-for-inciting-violence
======
dekhn
it's well understood at this point that both Facebook and Twatter are applying
a different set of rules to Trump's account than to "normal" accounts. So this
is not surprising at all, it's what you would expect: Trump's posts on both
platforms, when made by other users, lead to post deletion.

None of this should be surprising, both Dorsey and Zuck have explicitly
decided to keep the Trump posts undeleted. This is probably due to a
combination of their libertarian mindset, and some reasoning about what the
expected outcomes of deleting Trump tweets would be.

